# Amazon Swords



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i have a 100 gallon and put 3 full grown amazon swords about 2 months ago in there (all 3 had 7+ leaves and very healthy) now ive got 13+ planted swords and 5 or 6 more still on the vines almost ready to be clipped. Anybody else ever get this amount of sprouts this fast? oh and even my sprouts have sprouts haha (not kidding the clipped ones i left a little bit of stick on it and magically theres a new sprout growing at the end almost as big as the planted one!!)







im using Flourish excel ( at ½ reccomended dose every week) and these guys are eating it up.!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice to hear that!








I always have many little swords on all my tanks!I just love em!!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

yep, sounds like what goes on with my amazon sword.. I guess the love to multiply!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

wow, wish I had your luck.. I think my problem is not enough WPG!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

^^i got the same problem negative chamber.

im building myself a dual light fixture now, one isnt cutting it.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

hey how much wpg are u using? becaus i wanan kno so when i get swords i have a good chance of the same thing happnin


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

NegativeCamber said:


> wow, wish I had your luck.. I think my problem is not enough WPG!!


Hi there NegativeCamber,

How much and what kind of light You have then?
Echinodorus bleheri does not necessarily demand high light, it grows well also in a moderate light. But as all fast growing plants, it needs a rich substrate (a nutritious bottom).

In a Pygo tank, where feeding habits are what they are, there is enough nutrients in the water. What is important, is the right balance between light, nutrients and CO2.

PS. Everyone here is talking about WPG's. It should be born in mind though, that this is only the input of bulbs (that is how much energy they consume). Not every bulb has the same (measured either by quantity or quality) output (that is how much light and warmth energy they produce).

Regards,


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ya, the balance between light, nutrients, and CO2 is exactly right.. If you have less light, you need less CO2 and less ferts.. and that goes for every aspect..(if you have high light, you need high ferts and high CO2)naturally. me, I have 220w of power compact lighting with reflectors, which is more light than say, home depot T8's at the same wattage.

You have to read your tank, and OR check water parameters such as phosphates and nitrates... iron.. I mostly just eye it, and do parameter checks every so often to see how much my plants are consuming. So, if your plants aren't taking off like they should, there is most likely a limiting factor. If your limiting factor is say, light you can't add more ferts and Co2 to fix the problem. it has to be balanced accordingly.. Hope this helps a bit!


----------

